# Full tank pics



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thought I'd share a couple of full tank pics before he and his tank move home.
The tank is a 180 liter bowfront, with 2 25watt power-glo aquarium lights.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Pics are not opening up.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Gorgeous as ever.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sick pics bro!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's a quick pic of him having a prawn dinner :laugh:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's a pic of two of his front teeth he knocked out while attacking the algae scraper. They are now growing back


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Absolutely breathtaking!!!!!!

I am in awe!!!

Jay


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Very Nice..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nice pics as usual.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

gorgeous







btw: back to the fury again huh


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

I love that tank of yours and the rhoms pretty damn good aswell


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Sweet pics man!


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

damn stick those teeth into your mouth and go chomp on someone Lol


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks great like always.....


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

amazing!

one of the best tanks ive ever seen!


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

i love the tank


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

awesome tank! i love the background. im dumb, is that real rock or one of those plastic back grounds?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Your gunna ruin this sweet Ass Tank Set-up??








Do you plan on setting it up the same way or what?
Looks sweet right now, not to packed, but still has a kick ass Look.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

amazing as always


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

The tank is equivilent to the 46 gallon bowfront. in US if any of you were wondering.

Sweet tank yorkie!!!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Your gunna ruin this sweet Ass Tank Set-up??:rasp:
> Do you plan on setting it up the same way or what?
> Looks sweet right now, not to packed, but still has a kick ass Look.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the rhom will be going to a friends while i move house. 
His setup is going to be converted for my archer fish/butterfly fish setup. I'm planning on droping the water level by about a third to a half and having the return from the filters coming in from the top of the rock overhang on the right, making a waterfall. I'm then gonna put plants/branches above the water level so that the archers can knock insects off them. Thats the plan, but I'll have to see what happens once I'm in the new house, if the solicitors ever get their fingers out.
Not decided whats going to happen with the rhom yet, he could do with a bigger tank









redbellyjx- the background is moulded resin made by back-to-nature


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

i want a 72 bow front tank but now i want it more...great shots,fish,teeth everythings great...haha nice share


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

mr.bearhasyourlady said:


> i want a 72 bow front tank but now i want it more...great shots,fish,teeth everythings great...haha nice share
> [snapback]1059636[/snapback]​


Juwel now do a 120 us gallon bowfront, which i'm considering getting for the new house :nod:


----------



## Marsaran (Jun 9, 2005)

Gorgeous


----------



## Roy (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi

Great looking tank man! And that Rhom looks fantastic. What kind of Rhom is it, is it a Xingu?

Greetz Roy


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Roy said:


> Hi
> 
> Great looking tank man! And that Rhom looks fantastic. What kind of Rhom is it, is it a Xingu?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I dont know where he was collected from as i found him in my lfs.
NickG from piranha hut thinks the best guess would be he's from Venezuella, but without knowing the collection point its impossible to be sure


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Speechless


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

damn look,s awesome very nice background love the color of your background














and your rhom rock,s men


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

crazy set up man im sooo impressed shiat


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Impressive setup -- did you make that background?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Elongatus cockus said:


> Impressive setup -- did you make that background?
> [snapback]1063175[/snapback]​










read the entire thread

and looks great as always 
cant wait to see a mean archer tank


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Your gunna ruin this sweet Ass Tank Set-up??:rasp:
> ...


Well, I am Sad in The Pants. Thats one of the best tanks ever, too see it go will be like..something not good. But from what you want that archer Tank to be like, cant wait till you set that bad boy up :nod:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

great shots, and fish.. love the lighting!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Semi-welcome back Yorkie...


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

that tank is great and awesome quailty pictures.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Sweet looking setup


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

tahnks for the response about the back drop....once again...beautiful tank


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

yorkshire said:


> mr.bearhasyourlady said:
> 
> 
> > i want a 72 bow front tank but now i want it more...great shots,fish,teeth everythings great...haha nice share
> ...


The vision 450 is badass!!!


----------



## michaelll (Feb 7, 2005)

Does that background cover your filter ?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

michaelll said:


> Does that background cover your filter ?
> [snapback]1063895[/snapback]​


The juwel tank comes with a built in filter in the back right hand corner. The background covers it and also left some room for another powerhead, so i filled the rest of the space behind the background with filter foam and made the whole of the space behind the background into one huge filter









Gordeez, if all goes to plan the next rhom setup should be loads better as i have a cunning plan for a cool background :laugh:

Thanks for looking and commenting guys


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> michaelll said:
> 
> 
> > Does that background cover your filter ?
> ...


A cunting plan eh? PM me this Plan man...lol
Im interested.


----------

